

Ask HN: What are tools and services startups should use? (January 2012) - JonLim

I would love to put together a list of tools and services that any and all startups should use to get things done, save time, and create value for themselves.<p>Many thanks in advance! (Will update original post as entries come in)
======
aaaaaaaaaaa
You are idiot??

